# 2022 (51st Annual) Australian National Bottles & Collectables Show & Fair



## ozbottles

Exciting news!  Every year the Australian National Bottle Show is rotated around the various states.  This year is Victoria's turn and for the first time ever it will be held in the Latrobe Valley in Gippsland, which is the eastern part of Victoria.

The Gippsland Antique Bottles & Collectables Club, will host the 51st Annual Australian National Antique Bottles & Collectables Show & Fair.  It has selected the Gippsland Regional Indoor Sports Stadium, Catterick Crescent, Traralgon (Victoria) as the venue.  Traralgon is 160km east of Melbourne via the Princes Freeway or by rail.  The National will be held on the weekend of Saturday 26 & Sunday 27 November 2022.  Set-up will be on the afternoon of Friday 25 November.  A very recent $19 million expansion makes this indoor sports complex an impressive, modern venue.  The lighting is exceptional and there is ample parking.  There is an on-site staffed cafeteria to cater for traders, exhibitors and the public.  Traralgon is the major centre in the Latrobe Valley, a part of Gippsland, as eastern Victoria is known.  The region is famous for its proximity to National Parks of great beauty, the Ninety Mile Beach, the Gippsland Lakes, early gold mining sites including the historic mountain mining village of Walhalla, situated in a valley of the scenic Great Dividing Range of mountains, only a 45 minutes drive from Traralgon, through picturesque rolling dairy and beef cattle farm land and kilometres of natural mountain forests where you might well spy a kangaroo, a wallaby, a wombat, an echidna or a lyrebird, or some of the innumerable brilliantly plumaged parrots and other native birds.

There will be an important bottle auction on Friday evening 26 November at the venue, to be conducted by a major bottle auctioneer.  There will also be a dinner on Saturday evening 26 November, for all who wish to have a social evening with like-minded people.  The dinner will be held at the recently expanded Traralgon Bowls Club, Liddiard Road, Traralgon.  It features a world class indoor bowling green, one of only five such greens in Australia and any bowlers attending are invited to have a bowl on it.  Poker machines and alcohol are also available for attendees.

Ross Roycroft, well-known and long time Victorian antique bottle dealer and auctioneer will provide free antique appraisals for the public as he has done every year for our Club's Antiques & Collectables Fair.

As the first major Australian bottle and collectables show since the Covid epidemic, this will be huge.  We know that overseas collectors are already planning to attend - so please make sure that you are one of them!  You will be made most welcome, along with collectors from many other countries.  I hope to see you here this November. 

Enquiries should be directed to Wayne Harris (Club President and Fair Coordinator), email: waynhbotl@yahoo.com

This is the venue for the 2022 Aussie National







Traralgon's historic Post Office and Court House, built in 1886:


----------



## ozbottles

Attached is the Schedule for the 2022 Aussie National, to be held in Traralgon, Victoria, on Saturday 26 & Sunday 27 November 2022.  You are assured of a great welcome & a fantastic event.  Book accommodation early.


----------

